# Why stop a discussion?



## SavageOne (May 18, 2008)

I was just wondering why a moderator would lock a thread stopping a discussion. I thought the purpose of a forum was to exchange info and opinions, not win a agument. I was keenly watching the "baiting" thread when "bretts" the moderator decided to end all discussion by locking the thread. I found this strange since just a few threads below it was one that had been going on for over 4 years. The thread on .223 for deer has been just as vocal with just as much back and forth between those for and those against, yet it has been allowed to continue and IMO been very helpful in presenting all sides of the issue. I hope we are not saying there are only two sides to a topic and that if your opinion is similar to one already posted no need for your input. I truly hope this is not the case and that the open exchange of opinions will be allowed to continue unimpaired.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm with you savageone... I thought you and all of us were being very civil. It seemed when confronted with more questions to ignore the mod flew to pieces.

I still would like to see the answers to your inquiry about SEMO. I thought we were going to break new ground in the baiting debate... Soon we will have to be able to discuss this without anyone locking anything. Well don't let one mod sour you there are a lot of really good people on this website. I hope you stay active on here and always offer your opinion.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Guys, 
The thread was locked, not because the moderator disagreed with what you had to say, but rather he felt the thread was going no where.

No forum rules had been broken and it shouldn't have been locked, but a mistake was made. It happens.

Lets leave it at that.


----------



## SavageOne (May 18, 2008)

dblkluk said:


> Guys,
> The thread was locked, not because the moderator disagreed with what you had to say, but rather he felt the thread was going no where.
> 
> No forum rules had been broken and it shouldn't have been locked, but a mistake was made. It happens.
> ...


First I would like to say if in any way it sounded like I was downing "bretts" I sincerely apologize.

The point I was trying to make was the thread *was* making progress. It started as opinions on simple baiting, moved to ethics, then to hunting over fields, to decoys and calls, to it's effect on disease. I had hoped to get some opinions on feeding vs. baiting and natural cluster points. Surely that would show not a good-not good arguement, but an active thread.
I can certainly understand if a mistake was made. My question would then be since "bretts" locked and then unlocked the thread in the afternoon then re-locked the thread in the evening could it be unlocked again to let us continue the discussion?


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Can the thread be "unlocked"?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

SavageOne said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


No offense taken Savage and BTW welcome to the site.. :beer:

I have opened that thread up so lets keep the discussions civil and it will stay unlocked.
No second chances on this one.

Enjoy the debate guys.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I have opened that thread up so lets keep the discussions civil and it will stay unlocked.
> No second chances on this one.


I am glad you decided to unlock the thread. Much more civil on here than it was on the "Hot Topics" forum. I am having a hard time understanding why the "No second chances" though. I didn't think any one, on either side, even came close to being out of line. I guess that is why I am not a Mod.


----------



## SavageOne (May 18, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks for re-opening the thread so the discussion could continue. This just shows Nodak is the tops when it comes to providing a place to exchange info and opinions. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

laite319 said:


> > I have opened that thread up so lets keep the discussions civil and it will stay unlocked.
> > No second chances on this one.
> 
> 
> I am having a hard time understanding why the "No second chances" though. I didn't think any one, on either side, even came close to being out of line. I guess that is why I am not a Mod.


The original thread before and after locking .. (the 1st chance) 
If it gets locked it will not be opened again (which opening it would be the 2nd chance)

So no second chances... :lol: :wink:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> The original thread before and after locking .. (the 1st chance)
> If it gets locked it will not be opened again (which opening it would be the 2nd chance)


I understand the counting part 8)

It shouldn't have been........:gag: Never mind, thanks for the unlock!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

laite319 said:


> > The original thread before and after locking .. (the 1st chance)
> > If it gets locked it will not be opened again (which opening it would be the 2nd chance)
> 
> 
> ...


Just having some fun with you.. :lol: Enjoy the discussion.. :wink:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Just having some fun with you.. Enjoy the discussion..


I am, and it seems most others are 2. This thread is much more civil than the Hot Topics. It is more fun to read if people aren't being jerks. Lots of good info on both sides!!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Got a response from Boone & Crockett to the question "Would a deer taken from a baited location be considered to have been taken within the rules of fair chase?"

Their response: "Only from states or provinces where baiting is legal."


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Here on Nodak, if the thread is going nowhere, begins to get out of hand, or is simply the means some internet nutball or troll is using to get attention, it gets locked or deleted.

There is a place here for folks that just want to flame & rip each other, the Hot Topics Forum. Nohing on that forum is ever resolved, it's just a place for folks to tear into and urinate all over the other guy so as to leave the rest of us on the other forums alone.

Frankly, I've long since had it up to the gills with trolls, nutballs, and flame throwers. The mods here do a very good job of keeping this in check, so Nodak is one of only two hunting/outdoor forums I visit on any kind of a regular basis...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The just finished up a raffle where one fellow donated a rifle, another a scope and many more lots of other stuff to help a member pay medical bills after a kidney transplant.

That is the kind of people there.

 Al


----------

